# Audigy 2 ZS Mixer Einstellungen



## MCrookieDe (7. April 2004)

Hallo, 
ich habe eine Creative Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS und daran einen
Sony Surround Receiver angeschlossen. Der Receiver hat keinen eigenen
DD5.1 Decoder, aber dafür 5.1 Kanal Eingänge. D.h. 1Chinch Paar für Front links rechts, 1 Chinch Paar für Rear links rechts, und 1 Chinch Paar für Subwoofer und Center. Die Soundkarte hat ja ebenfalls solche Anschlüsse, nur eben als Klinke-Stecker. Dafür gibts ja überall entsprechende Kabel. Nun hab ich alles angeschlossen und in den Surround Mixer Einstellungen 5.1Lautsprechersystem, Bassumleitung und so weiter eingestellt.
So nun klang aber der Bass ziemlich leise. Ich könnte nun den Subwoofer am Gerät lauter stellen, so dass es am PC gut klingt. Wenn ich dann aber mal
CD oder Radio einschalte fliegt mir der Bass um die Ohren (übertrieben dargestellt aber ihr wisst was ich meine).
Also hab ich inm Surround Mixer den Pegel für Wave auf 100%, Gesamtlautstärke 90% Bass 75% Höhen 84% und als Pegel für die 
einzelen Lautsprecher hab ich Front Rear Center jeweils 50% und Subwoofer 100% gewählt.
Soweit is alles OK. Klingt gut. Sehr wenig Rauschen und Brummen.

So nun kommt das Problem:
Mache ich einen Neustart sind alle Einstellungen weg 
Und das nervt verdammt wenn ich nach jedem Start das ganze 
Zeug neu einstellen muss.
Aber das komische ist, dass nicht immer alle Einstellungen weg sind. 
Manchmal sind nur die Pegel der einzelen Lautsprecher alle auf 100% gesetzt.
Das passiert schon wenn ich den Mixer nur schließe.
Manchmal ist zusätzlich die Bassumleigung aus.
Aber aller meistens ist auch 2/2.1 Lautsprecher statt 5.1 gewählt.
Er hat sich auch schon mal alle Einstellungen gemerkt. Aber das
kommt sehr eher vor. 
Ganz selten verstellen sich auch Bass und Höhen auf 50%.
Die anderen Pegel wie MIDI und so weiter verändern sich nicht.

Aber beim "AnalogMix" geht er immer von 49% auf 47%. 
Wenn ich z.B. vom Radio was aufnehmen will ist 49% die perfekte Lautstärke.
50% wäre schon wieder nahe am verzehren und 48% wäre zu leise.
Wirklich toller Einstellungs-Bereich, Creative. Das war mit frühren Soundblaster nie so e. 
Auch toll ist, dass der Lautstärkeregler in Winamp und in Spielen die Wave-Lautstärke im Mixer mit verändern. Wie in alten Zeiten! Das war bei meiner ersten Soundkarte SB AWE64 genauso. 

Ich hab schon mal mit  "Kalibrieren der Lautsprecher" probiert, ich habs
mit der THX Konsole probiert. Mit "Mit Systemsteuerung sysncronisieren" ein / aus hab ichs versucht. Und die neuesten Treiber von Creative (Danach ging wenigstens mein Virenscanner aber das ist eine andere Geschichte).
Hat alles nix gebracht.
Komplett formatiert und alles neu drauf hab ich auch schon gemacht...

Erst dachte ich das Problem würde nur auftreten wenn ich nach einem Spiel
(Z.b. Max Payne 2 oder Beyond Good And Evil) den Rechner runterfahre.
Das die Einstellungen von dem EAX in Spielen überschrieben werden.
Aber das Problem tritt auch ohne Spiele auf ....

Kann mir jemand helfen

Frühr hatte ich eine SB Live Player 1024, da gabs nie derartige Probleme.
Wenn nicht wird die drecks Karte verkauft und ein Live 5.1 kommt her.

So hier noch ein paar Rechner Daten:
WinXP Prof. SR1
Asus A7NV8X nforce2
2x 512MB Ram
2x 120GB Raid 0 Festplatten
Radeon 9600 XT
AMD Athlon XP 3000+

Der Rechner ist niegel nagel neu. Gibt keine alten Soundkarten Treiber oder so
was. Die Soundkarte von dem Mainboard ist ausgeschaltent.


Gruß
Martin


----------



## DSARAB (12. April 2004)

Wirklich helfen kann ich dir nicht, nur habe ich meine Audigy Platinum per Softmod auf Audigy 2 Platinum gebracht und alles geht einwandfrei. Finde ich sehr merkwürdig, da ich im Prinzip die gleiche Software benutze! Die ist ja auch bis auf 6.1 Sound der einzige Unterschied zwischen den Karten, oder?

MfG,
DSARAB


----------



## MCrookieDe (13. April 2004)

Mh davon weiß ich noch gar nichts, dass man seine Soundkarte so upgraden kann....
Weiß auch nicht welche unterschiede die Karten noch haben könnten.

Tatsache ist, dass ich  Windows 2000  installiert hab und dort funktionieren die Mixer Einstellung. Seit Tagen hat er sich kein einziges mal verstellt.
Dafür gehen einige andere Sachen nicht. Wie z.B. der Virenscanner.

Auf jeden Fall will ich mir XP wieder installiern. Hab ja schließlich viel Geld 
dafür bezahlt.


----------

